# compulsory olevel subjects?



## uglyduck (Aug 30, 2009)

hey guys. i never learnt urdu and due too fincail purposes moved back too pakistan .
and planing too do medical here
i ws born and raised in dubai/
is there anyway the ibcc can excuse me from doing urdu olevels?
and still be addmited into a goood medical college?


----------

